# Don't Shoot Your Eye Out!



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 6, 2018)

So these are my christmas decorations for my front porch (from the movie "Christmas Story"). Gusts of wind up to 46 mi per hr kept setting the alarm off (the rabbit dummy kept falling over because of the wind). May be a long December here... what's your most creative christmas decorations?


----------

